# firefox/flash problem z Youtube

## zonexy

Witam,

Mam problem z firefoxem, adobe-flashem lub czyms innym co zawiesza przegladarke podczas otwierania filmów na portalu youtube. Wszystko stalo sie po tym jak zaktualizowalem system kilka dni temu :/

Używane wersje : 

www-client/firefox-3.6.15 

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27

Output konsoli przy zawieszeniu przegladarki na youtube

```
$ firefox-bin

###!!! ABORT: X_GLXSwapBuffers: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes): file /builds/slave/rel-192-lnx-bld/build/toolkit/xre/nsX11ErrorHandler.cpp, line 182

UNKNOWN [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00206702]

_XError+0x000000E9 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003FFA9]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003CAA2]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003CAED]

_XEventsQueued+0x00000078 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003D748]

XPending+0x00000068 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0002DA08]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 +0x00058DAB]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 +0x00059290]

g_main_context_dispatch+0x000001DC [/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 +0x00040C8C]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 +0x00044BF8]

g_main_context_iteration+0x00000069 [/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 +0x00044DE9]

_ZN4base16MessagePumpForUI17RunWithDispatcherEPNS_11MessagePump8DelegateEPNS0_10DispatcherE+0x0000005D [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B632B9]

_ZN4base16MessagePumpForUI3RunEPNS_11MessagePump8DelegateE+0x00000014 [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B63AF6]

_ZN11MessageLoop11RunInternalEv+0x00000028 [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B319FE]

_ZN11MessageLoop10RunHandlerEv+0x0000001A [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B31A22]

_ZN11MessageLoop3RunEv+0x00000029 [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B31A99]

_ZN4base6Thread10ThreadMainEv+0x0000008C [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B40DD4]

UNKNOWN [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B57057]

UNKNOWN [/lib/libpthread.so.0 +0x0000592E]

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5250_@_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 18 Mar 2011 13:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-0plFFL13aj,guid=894ec9ababbd178a7563ec520000002d"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS=""

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL="/tmp/keyring-NArP0E"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/tmp/keyring-NArP0E/gpg:0:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="gconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HISTFILE="/home/piotr/.bash_history"

HISTSIZE="10000"

HOME="/home/piotr"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="pl en"

LOGNAME="piotr"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/share/postgresql-9.0/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

ORBIT_SOCKETDIR="/tmp/orbit-piotr"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5:/usr/lib/subversion/bin:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/armagetron /var/lib/layman/voyageur /var/lib/layman/java-overlay"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/home/piotr"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5:/usr/lib/subversion/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SBCL_HOME="/usr/lib/sbcl"

SBCL_SOURCE_ROOT="/usr/lib/sbcl/src"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/laptop:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/3967,unix/laptop:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3967"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SOUND_CARDS="hda-intel"

SSH_AGENT_PID="3996"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/keyring-NArP0E/ssh"

SYNC="rsync://rsync4.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa animation-rtl artworkextra bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr charmap cleartype cli colorpicker consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvipdfm emerald emoticons extra extras ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flv fontconfig fortran gadu gdbm gdu gif gnome gnutls gpm graphics gstreamer gtk guile hal iconv java java6 jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea laptop latex latex3 libnotify mdnsresponder-compat mmx modules moonlight mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses network networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp oss oxygen pam pcre pdf perl png policykit pppd publishers python qt3support readline science session smartspaces spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink sysfs tcpd terminal theora thinkpad threads tiff truetype type1 udev unicode usb vorbis wifi win32codecs wma wxwidgets x86 xine xml xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

USER="piotr"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="piotr"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa"

WINDOWID="41950112"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/home/piotr/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="8bdea71f313084cdcc7b16e90000000f-1300552005.463883-1069944741"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

XZ_OPT="--memory=max"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Bardzo prosze o pomoc, ponieważ nigdzie nie znalazlem rozwiazania, proby re-emergowania, jak rowniez emergowania nowszych wersji "~x86" nic nie pomogly.

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Poprawiony BBCode. Proszę używać właściwych znaczników.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Jacekalex

```
www-client/firefox-3.6.15 (alsa custom-optimization dbus gnome linguas_en linguas_pl)

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2 (32bit vdpau)
```

```
gcc version 4.5.1 (Gentoo Hardened 4.5.1-r1 p1.4, pie-0.4.5)
```

System: http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=167719#p167719

Flash na YT działa prawidłowo, pomimo dodatków Noscript, BrowserProtect, Addlock, BetterPrivacy i Ghostery.

Więcej o FF: http://pastebin.com/fQ8LNBWV

Spróbuj stworzyć nowy profil, i na nim odpalić YouTube, ewentualnie na koncie innego użytkownika.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## zonexy

Niestety to nie pomoglo, storzylem nowe konto i dalej to samo,  co do zmiany profilu nie wiem czy dokladnie czy to Ci chodzilo(pisales o stworzeniu nowego, nie wiem jak to dokladnie zrobic) zmianialem eselect-em na inny i tez nie pomoglo.

----------

## Jacekalex

Z profilem chodziło o profil firefoxa, można mieć ich kilka i wybierać przy uruchomieniu, to nie ma nic wspólnego z eselectem.   :Very Happy: 

Edycja profili:

```
killall firefox && firefox -ProfileManager
```

 w terminalu.  :Very Happy: 

Spróbuj zainstalować www-client/firefox-bin - w nim powinno pójść lepiej.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## zonexy

sorry za blad w pierwszym poscie uzywam wlasnie firefox-bin-3.6.15, a nie firefox-3.6.15

po uruchomieniu z nowym profilem dalej to samo :/

```
$ firefox-bin -ProfileManager

###!!! ABORT: X_GLXSwapBuffers: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes): file /builds/slave/rel-192-lnx-bld/build/toolkit/xre/nsX11ErrorHandler.cpp, line 182

UNKNOWN [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00206702]

_XError+0x000000E9 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003FFA9]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003CAA2]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003CAED]

_XEventsQueued+0x00000078 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0003D748]

XPending+0x00000068 [/usr/lib/libX11.so.6 +0x0002DA08]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 +0x000569F0]

g_main_context_prepare+0x000001A1 [/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 +0x000443D1]

UNKNOWN [/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 +0x000447F1]

g_main_context_iteration+0x00000069 [/usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 +0x00044DE9]

_ZN4base16MessagePumpForUI17RunWithDispatcherEPNS_11MessagePump8DelegateEPNS0_10DispatcherE+0x0000005D [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B632B9]

_ZN4base16MessagePumpForUI3RunEPNS_11MessagePump8DelegateE+0x00000014 [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B63AF6]

_ZN11MessageLoop11RunInternalEv+0x00000028 [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B319FE]

_ZN11MessageLoop10RunHandlerEv+0x0000001A [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B31A22]

_ZN11MessageLoop3RunEv+0x00000029 [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B31A99]

_ZN4base6Thread10ThreadMainEv+0x0000008C [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B40DD4]

UNKNOWN [/opt/firefox/libxul.so +0x00B57057]

UNKNOWN [/lib/libpthread.so.0 +0x0000592E]

```

malo tego gdy zrobilem downgrade firefoxa do 3.6.13 wystepowalo to samo a przed aktualizacja calego systemu tego nie bylo, emrege najnowszego flasha ~x86 tez nie pomaga. re-emergowalem nawet dirvery intela :/ 

Nie mam bladego pojecia w czym tkwi problem moze to cos z tym biblioteki co pluje w outpucie te UNKNOWN ??

revdep-rebuild i lafilefixer nie maja juz nic do zrobienia.

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Poprawiony BBCode. Proszę używać właściwych znaczników.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Jacekalex

Możesz spróbować  skompilować na miejscu, wtedy kosmicznie szybszy nie jest, za to znacznie lepiej wpasowany w biblioteki i zależności systemowe.

Ewentualnie ściągnąć binarkę ze strony mozilli, i zobaczyć, czy pójdzie normalnie.

A najlepiej przeprowadzić się z YT na 

```
media-video/minitube-1.4 (gstreamer linguas_pl)
```

i poczekać tydzień czy dwa na stabilnego Firefoxa 4.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

